# Male betta plus...



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Last night, I got a beautiful Halfmoon (Well, thats what petsmart claimed. I, on the other hand, am not thoroughly convinced and think he might be a delta) male betta. He has a ten gallon filtered, heated tank with some rocks, caves, ornaments, fake plants, and three real plants. 









^^I've been calling this guy Jazz. Thats the turtle cave he claimed as his sleeping spot. 

I would LOVE to add some more fish with him, ideally, I would love some female betta's, but I am not sure if that would be possible. So, what are some suggestions on species to get an exciting and beautiful tank?

Ugh...the dog is using my laptop keyboard as a pillow...crazy dog :roll:


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't recommend female bettas at all with males. They'll get harassed, nipped, and even possibly killed. You might even end up with an unwanted spawn. 
Depending on the tank size (what is it btw?) you could get cories or ghost shrimp.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a ten gallon tank, rectangular shape...it's actually the one that petsmart sells as a "goldfish tank" (please) with a different filter and a heater added


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

haha goldfish tank...*rolls eyes* >< 
You could add 3-4 cories or some mollies (careful, they spawn like crazy). If you don't want anything too high maintenance you could always get some ghost shrimp or snails.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, Mollies sound fun! Some of the babies might survive, but hey, thats chill XP I actually have a net cage for any babies I notice...my old dalmation Molly spawned once. Does it matter what kind?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

nope! All mollies are the same  You could get Danios or tetras as well. Tetras seem to be more popular here.

edit:: Rasorbas and Barbs would also be fine. Anything with the same water parameters as the betta and not too colorful.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, I've heard bad things about Barbs and Danios, so not those


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm, yeah it's up to you really on what you wanna get  
I personally like cories- they're hardy and loooovvee to swim in groups!


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

So, uhm, any other opinions?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Anything that's tropical and not flashy or aggressive.... there's not really a whole lot you can put with a betta. You could split the tank and get another male if you wanted.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mkay, cool


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you get ghost shrimp, be aware that your betta may eat them. It's happened before. The shrimp disappear and at the same time the betta gets fatter and fatter . . . Barbs need to be in schools of at least 6 in a 20g or they will nip the heck out of everyone. Danios are too hyper and will stress a betta. I like cory cats because they hang out on the bottom and don't bother the betta so he won't bother them (although he will most likely eat their food until he gets huge). Otocinclus catfish are great too. They only get about 1 1/2 or 2 inches.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

"course, I've never seen eitheer of those last two in petsmart. I wasthinking of splitting the tank and getting a second betta :/


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Either ideas are great. Petsmart def. had Cories. I'm not sure about Otos though.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow my typing failed there O.O


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I will see, when I am there, if they have one to "rescue" and if they do, I'll devide the tank later. I'll keep him in my one-gallon quarantine tank to start with while I treat him


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Please please please if you decide to get any type of tropical fish, do a simple google search of them first and see what the MINIMAL GROUP size if for that fish! Danios need 6+ as well as some of the others that were posted. Not bringing home the right amount for a group is no better than sticking a betta in a 0.5g tank  Good Luck!!


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah...looks like a 10 gallon is the wrong size for adding any fish XP I will probably wait a few weeks until after school has started and split the tank into two with other bettas...probably male since there won't be room for a sorority. 

What would be epic is have a 20 gallon tank split in 3 (5/10/5) with two males and a sorority XP but thats just wishful thinking. Would certainly keep the males active!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

yeaahh I wouldn't personally separate a tank with males and females- just in case someone were to jump over or find a way through the divider ><


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, quite true, we don't want the fighting, or something else,.that would ensue.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

death...more baby fish....more death....? haha, yeah all that is no bueno. ><;


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeahhh no. XP lets avoid that


----------

